# The mystery of green and brown albida varieties



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There has been some talk about two varieties of albida..green and brown

Here is a picture I previously posted showing the two varieities










...well crypt people, I hate to do this, but they are IDENTICAL. They are the same exact plant, but some strange thing in their environment triggers a color change. Keep in mind that the plants above were grown in IDENTICAL conditions..so what is it, I don't know.

...now here is my proof  click on the image for an uncompressed image (56k warning)


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

I second what Mr Gomer says for 2 reasons....

1. I have grown the brown and green variant. But I did encounter a scenerio where my green variant sent off a brown variant runner...

2. Gomer is my idol, what he says is always correct 

Cheers
Vincent


----------

